# This is what Yankees do when the mud freezes over!



## ATV-UTVTECH (Feb 3, 2012)

Our Commander X out playing in the snow. Gorilla snorkels, 2.5" Super ATV lift, 29.5 Terminators on Moto Alloy Reapers, and Airdam Clutching! Makes a great snow blower! 











*Bring on the MUD!*


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Great pics!! 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome pics!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Man i wish we had snow like that down here alot. I hate the cold with a passion but the 2 times in my life ive seen snow ( all 3in of it....) It was a blast to ride in.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Video of that event would be cool....how did u like the Terms in the snow?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Sick pics. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great pictures! Looks like a blast. :bigok:


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome pics. Nothing like snow blasting


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH (Feb 3, 2012)

The Terminators are Awesome in the snow. More stable on trails we run than the laws. Not sure how they will do next season mud racing up here but I am going to find out!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool I wish I had snow to run the terms in. I never got to try them and the brute is leaving tomorrow.


----------

